# My birthday



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well today was my birthday
And none of you knew

I forgot to re new


So the new owners don't do birthdays

I'm sad, lost 

Devestated

Well possibally  

Although at my young age

Next year will do fine

Aldra


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Happy Birthday Sandra,hope you had a good day and the family spoiled you. Mine is next week.


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

Hope you have had a good day !!

Best Wishes.

Helen


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Wishing you all the very best Sandra, have a lovely Birthday!!!!

XXXX


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Sandra, sorry we all missed the party!   

Peter & Rita


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Happy Birthday Sandra.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Happy Birthday! :new-bday:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It's tomorrow

If you are near join in  

Tonight Albert cooked

Rack of lamb etc

I just didn't want to out in the cold

The whole family are here tomorrow, I'll wait
Tonight the newest member the pup visited

And I have a plaster on my arm

The little bugger

He is so cute

Aldra


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Happy birthday! ccasion4: :hathat10: ccasion5:


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

SANDRA,

Don't know how to do the balloons and things thingy so simply,



HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU.


Regards to Albert also.


Norman.


----------



## clf86ha (Oct 17, 2012)

Happy Birthday


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Cif86 ha

I don't think we have met till now

So very pleased to meet you

I'll need to find another shortcut to your name :evil: 

So I'll think about it

It's what I do

Sandra


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY* TO YOU.

Here's A Birthday kISS XX


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Happy Birthday Sandra.


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Sandra! opcorn: :flower: :happyhippy: :rainbowafro: lympic:


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

Happy Birthday Sandra x


----------



## cocoa (Feb 28, 2008)

Happy birthday, so you don't feel left out my birthday has never appeared!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Happy BIRTHDAY to you Sandra.You kept that quiet. :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Sandra.  

It's my son's birthday tomorrow (46) so I'll probably always remember your's now. :lol: 


Chris


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Happy birthday to you as well it seems....

ray & sandra.xxx


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

Happy Birthday Sandra.
Hope you get spoiled rotten.  

Richard.

PS It's my birthday next week as well but as I never put my DOB on forums due to security issues no one will know.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Aw, Sandra hon, I wish I'd known, I'd have sent you a bunch of dandelions (I know you like flowers) or arranged a stripogram (I know how you like nubile young fellers like me). :lol: 

I've now marked my calendar for next year so be ready for the ring of the doorbell!8O 

Wishing you a belated Very Happy Birthday, and hoping you have a great Friday 'do' with the family.

Much love from Tuggy and Ellie.

P.S. What's this about a new pup? Details please.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Tuggy

It's not mine it belongs to my grandson but it's too young to be left alone so we have it all day Mon - Friday 8O 

It's a cross South African Ridgeback called Winston

I'm not exactly thrilled to be baby sitting a mad pup but I wouldn't want him left alone although when we go away they will need to sort something as we are not taking him with us :lol: 

He's a handful and gives Shadow a run for his money, Shadows fairly tolerant of him so far

How's that georgouus Ellie doing??

Love Sandra


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

aldra said:


> Tuggy
> 
> It's a cross South African Ridgeback called Winston
> 
> ...


Oh, just a wee'un then! :lol:

Ellie is brilliant, thanks, playful as ever and so affectionate. Takes over the bed at night and I usually wake up clinging to the edge of the mattress with my fingernails. How can summat so small require so much room? Tugboat Towers looks like the scene of a nuclear explosion, good job I'm not houseproud!

Hugs to you and Albert, time I gave you a ring to make sure you're both behaving yourselves.
Luv,T.


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

Happy Birthday Sandra.

Wishing you all the best for your next year.

Know what you mean about looking after mad pups.

I have this one to look after. 

(the cat stays at home - fortunately.

Keep tripping over her as not used to a dog sooooo small.

Dog crate and stair gates all over the place.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Happy Birthday Sandra xxxx a bit late, hope you had a good day xxx myself, i dont have bdays lol


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Happy birthday to one of the most popular members of MHF - I am sure that you will have a great meal with all the family, but we need extra details about the latest member - and of course, pictures, is this one close to how Winston will be.....?










Have a good 'un,

Dave, Lesley and Bob


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

Belated happy birthday Sandra.
Have a great party with all the family tonight - they are the best sort.
I took my date of birth off here as we are always away and not often on WiFi so I didn't want you all to think I was being ignorant by not thanking you.  

Cazzie.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Just read this thread Sandra.

A belated happy birthday. I missed by a day, so wishing you extra for the remaining 364. I hope you have a brilliant year, with far less worries than the last one.

Enjoy the family dinner - I can just picture the scene in your house and will think of you all.

Big hug xx


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

A Happy Birthday Sandra. I have your birthday in my private diary and would have sent my good wishes earlier but have only just woken up.

This is your day, make sure that you do something memorable, perhaps unforgivable, so that next year you will have higher standards to live down to.
Love

Alan


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

bigtree said:


> Happy Birthday Sandra,hope you had a good day and the family spoiled you. Mine is next week.


hope you had a great day Sandra, lots of great people with birthdays in January :wink: 
Love from us both

sue


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

Belated birthday wishes Sandra. All the best.


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Belated Birthday Wishes, Sandra.

Roger & Frances.


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Joyeux anniversaire Je espère que vous avez un bon repas

Happy Birthday hope you have a great meal

david daffydowmdilly

Here is me playing Happy Birthday to you,Can you hear it in your head

cos it will sound better then I can actually play


----------



## worzel (Apr 12, 2007)

*Happy Birthday*

Happy birthday from Devon.

Monday 26th January i will be 70 oh hell.

Still waiting for new C1 licence,I applied 19th November 2014.

Mike


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I can just drift from birthdAy to birthday

No he deffintLy doesn't look as good as his birthday
Albert is my Toyboy 

Once a year he is younger than me

Mind you

He dosnt,look as good  8O 

It's how it is  

and I georgeous as ever

Just put up with it

Helped by the fantastic sexy lovely people on here

He's all right with that   

Aldra


----------

